

Chihuahua With No Front Legs, Can Walk Again Thanks To 3D Printing - markcrazyhorse
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/08/turboroo-the-chihuahua-with-no-front-legs-can-walk-again-thanks-to-3d-printing/

======
markcrazyhorse
This makes you go awwww.

